
Simplest way to make your Raspberry Pi or Mac theft-proof - gopi_ar
http://locationmagic.org
======
stephenr
For non-Apple devices I can see the market for this (no idea if this
organisation is worth trusting your device's location with or not though).

For a Mac, who would use this, when they have the same built-in Locate/Remote
Lock/Remote Wipe functionality as iOS devices?

